
Show HN: Fido U2F on Android - sufficient
https://hwsecurity.dev/fido/
======
sufficient
We developed a vendor-independent FIDO U2F implementation for Android that
works with Security Keys over NFC and USB.

It's dual licensed under GPLv3 so you can inspect the source code or use it in
your open source Android app:
[https://github.com/cotechde/hwsecurity](https://github.com/cotechde/hwsecurity)

